# Phoenix Cops To Pregnant Mom (bw) - "i Will Put A Cap In Your  Head"  Jay-z Hires Attorney



## Mane Event (Jun 18, 2019)

Have we talked about this yet?


https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/17/us/arizona-jay-z-philanthropy-trnd/index.html
(CNN)A philanthropy affiliated with Jay-Z's Roc Nation, said it is offering support to an Arizona family after a confrontation with police in Phoenix last month following an alleged shoplifting incident.

Team Roc spokesman Didier Morais said Sunday that the group has offered legal and emotional backing to the family.
Officers were "caught on video using excessive force and threatening to shoot a pregnant mother over an alleged shoplifting incident," Team ROC said on its Facebook and Twitter pages.
"#Phoenix PD do the right thing. These officers are unfit to serve," a Team Roc post said.

The group is calling for the firing of the officers and ensuring "the well-being of the children," Morais said, according to news outlet AZ Central.
"Team ROC has secured high-profile attorney Alex Spiro to join the family's legal team pro-bono and plans on filing against one of the officers for child neglect," AZ Central said, quoting Morais.

The incident has stirred outrage and prompted Phoenix Mayor Kate Gallego to issue an apology to the family -- Dravon Ames, Iesha Harper and their two children -- after last month's incident, which began at a Dollar Store.
"It was completely inappropriate and clearly unprofessional. There is no situation in which this behavior is ever close to acceptable," she said.
Police drew guns on the family after an alleged shoplifting incident. A police report obtained by CNN says that the situation escalated after the couple refused police commands.
The family said the incident was on May 29, but police said it happened May 27. Police said they were made aware of video on June 11.




Phoenix mayor apologizes to family who was detained after their daughter took a doll
The couple has filed a notice of claim against the city for $10 million, which serves as a precursor to a lawsuit. In the notice of claim, they say that the police incident began after they realized that their 4-year-old daughter had taken a Barbie doll from the store.
Thomas Horne, an attorney for the couple, told CNN's "New Day" on Monday that if the city doesn't respond within 60 days he can file a lawsuit. He and Ames appeared on the show.

"One of the things I think is sometimes missed in all of this is the amount of violence that Dravon was subjected to. The policeman pointed a gun at him, yanked him out of the car, forced him to the ground, pushed his head into the very hot asphalt pavement, handcuffed him too tight, yanked him up, closed the door by hitting his head against the door.
"Lined him up against the car. Kicked his knee so hard that Dravon is limping now and can't work at the warehouse where he was working, which involves physical work, Punched him in the back. He was really subjected to a lot of violence. The same thing was done to the mother."
In fact, the mother "gave her child to a stranger because she was so afraid of the police," Horne said.
In a statement, Gallego said she is "sick over what I have seen in the video depicting Phoenix police interacting with a family and young children."
"It was completely inappropriate and clearly unprofessional. There is no situation in which this behavior is ever close to acceptable. As a mother myself, seeing these children placed in such a terrifying situation is beyond upsetting. I am deeply sorry for what this family went through, and I apologize to our community."


----------



## Kitamita (Jun 18, 2019)

I saw this on Instagram the other day and am completely disgusted by their actions.  They acted like this family had just committed a major crime not walked out and not noticed their child still had the doll in her hand.  All they had to do is ask some questions. Heck, the store could've talked to them -Becky at Old Navy felt she could- and easily figured it out. I have been guilty myself of having something in my hand and carrying it out of the store as a child.

The excessive force was so unnecessary but having lived in Phoneix for a year I am not surprised. Still open season for black people.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 18, 2019)

They acted like they had caught a known terrorist. I know nothing will happen to the officers. This is our world.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 18, 2019)

Yep. I was just in Phoenix and the John McCain no MLK holiday smell was still in the air.  Couldn't wait to leave.  Between street harassment and police brutality, throw the whole city away.


----------



## LadyBugsy (Jun 18, 2019)

I heard that the adults did shoplift. Not an excuse for this treatment.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 18, 2019)

I was at Michael's with DD recently. She had picked out a gel pen for her drawing hobby and while she was looking through the drawing pads, she stuck the pen in her pocket. I didn't even see her do it but I noticed her hands were empty and asked her if she put it back. She was like no, it's right here. And that turned into a five minute lecture. I was feeling like crap because she's 15 and I should have had that convo a looooong time ago.

Anyway, when I saw this case the other day it made me think about DD and what could have happened if she forgot she had it and walked out of the store with it. We're not in Phoenix but these racist nuts are everywhere.

I'm so glad the family is suing.


----------



## qchelle (Jun 18, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> I was at Michael's with DD recently. She had picked out a gel pen for her drawing hobby and while she was looking through the drawing pads, she stuck the pen in her pocket. I didn't even see her do it but I noticed her hands were empty and asked her if she put it back. She was like no, it's right here. And that turned into a five minute lecture. I was feeling like crap because she's 15 and I should have had that convo a looooong time ago.
> 
> Anyway, when I saw this case the other day it made me think about DD and what could have happened if she forgot she had it and walked out of the store with it. We're not in Phoenix but these racist nuts are everywhere.
> 
> I'm so glad the family is suing.



Omg your dd is 15?!


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 18, 2019)

qchelle said:


> Omg your dd is 15?!



Girl yes. Time is flying by!


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Jun 18, 2019)

LadyBugsy said:


> I heard that the adults did shoplift. Not an excuse for this treatment.


----------



## itsallaboutattitude (Jun 18, 2019)

LadyBugsy said:


> I heard that the adults did shoplift. Not an excuse for this treatment.


I had not heard anything but a customer called the police regarding the 4 year old walking out with the doll. 

Unfortunately, the father’s car is now impounded (driving with a suspended license or unregistered car) and this had
A direct impact on him being able to go to work.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 18, 2019)

AnjelLuvs said:


>


I ain't got the best eyes but it looks like dude was removing something from the packages and at 2:27 balled it up and had it in his hands as he stepped away.  Did he walk out the store with it? IONO.  The little girl walked out with the doll.   None of that merits the response from the police.   Cops was acting like they got Bin Ladin.


----------



## LostInAdream (Jun 18, 2019)

People steal! Is it right heck no!!!  To have them ambushed liked they just committed a bank Heist is just crazy!!!!  And at the dollars store of all places? 

I was recently stalked in a target near my home by a loss prevention person. This guy looked like he was a looking for something so intently. Following me in every aisle, holding a pair of car keys with no basket or cart. I was in the household section and was looking to exchange a kitchen aid mixer I purchased the day before for a different color. I put it in my cart along with a few other things. I went down every aisle once I noticed him. Picked up the red phone for assistance just to be funny. No one came. After 15 minutes waltzed up to the customer service desk and told them to hold the cart while I went to my car to gather some returns. I returned with the one I purchased and a few other matching accessories. The woman asked me the reason for my exchange,  I said I was going to exchange but after being followed for my entire visit here I'm returning it. She was a black woman who I see weekly as I frequent target a lot and she just shock her head and said I know. I'm considering writing a letter to corporate But I'm tired of the BS of explaining to white people that their shenanigans are inappropriate.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 18, 2019)

There is nothing that can be stolen from a dollar store that merits this kind of response. Just crazy.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 19, 2019)

Those cops were acting like they were on steroids or bath salts. They need to be drug tested. That man stealing what looked to be some socks did not warrant even a 10th of that type of response. Guns drawn over a call about a dollar tree theft?? WTF....


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jun 19, 2019)

I don’t know if they stole or not but that doesn’t warrant the response from the police.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 19, 2019)

Kanky said:


> There is nothing that can be stolen from a dollar store that merits this kind of response. Just crazy.


They could have put the whole store in their truck and it wouldn’t warrant this madness.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 19, 2019)

LadyBugsy said:


> I heard that the adults did shoplift. Not an excuse for this treatment.



I don't believe this!  With the beating the Phoenix PD is taking over this, they'd have that as the lead sentence if the adults had shoplifted!


----------



## Kanky (Jun 19, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I don't believe this!  With the beating the Phoenix PD is taking over this, they'd have that as the lead sentence if the adults had shoplifted!


They must not have enough evidence because they released them without charges.


----------



## Laela (Jun 19, 2019)

Come through, JayZ....


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Jun 19, 2019)

Wow!! The stuff black people have to put up with


----------



## michelle81 (Jun 19, 2019)

The police chief is black and has half apologized, said something about there has to be more to the story. IMO she has enough on video to at least suspend them without pay if not fire them. 
Here's a 7 minute video where the police chief speaks. Worth watching all of it, especially around the 3:30 mark where the white reporters are more upset about it than she is.


At this point, if the chief doesn't fire these officers then she probably needs to be let go herself. I'm not sure why these officers aren't charged with simple assault. There's no other job in the country where someone can do something like this on camera and still have a job with pay the next day.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2019)

Kanky said:


> They must not have enough evidence because they released them without charges.


A person I know was at a rally in Phoenix. The father did steal some socks and the mother saw the daughter with the doll. The couple confessed that. The store is not pressing charges against the couple, since they didn’t make the call, and don’t want to align themselves with this case.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> I don't believe this!  With the beating the Phoenix PD is taking over this, they'd have that as the lead sentence if the adults had shoplifted!


They did shoplift. They admitted to it.


----------



## Laela (Jun 20, 2019)

Yet, that didn't warrant the level of military-style guerrilla tactics from the police on a pregnant woman.. _some  can now move past that they stole. P_eople steal out of desperation all the time..  I'm not condoning it, but if they weren't charged it's likely because of the level of response/abuse they received from the police. I'm glad they're suing. The police response was ridiculous..that's the most important factor and why this is even in the news, not that they stole a pair of socks.






Evolving78 said:


> A person I know was at a rally in Phoenix. The father did steal some socks and the mother saw the daughter with the doll. The couple confessed that. The store is not pressing charges against the couple, since they didn’t make the call, and don’t want to align themselves with this case.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 20, 2019)

Laela said:


> Yet, that didn't warrant the level of military-style guerrilla tactics from the police on a pregnant woman.. _some  can now move past that they stole. P_eople steal out of desperation all the time..  I'm not condoning it, but if they weren't charged it's likely because of the level of response/abuse they received from the police. I'm glad they're suing. The police response was ridiculous..that's the most important factor and why this is even in the news, not that they stole a pair of socks.


What does that have to do with anything I said?
I was making a clarification...


----------



## Petal26 (Jun 23, 2019)

They catch Dylan Roof after killing 9 people, calmly arrest him and take him to Burger King, but some becky called the cops cause she noticed this little girl was holding a doll when they stepped out of the dollar store and this happened?  I hope they get their millions.   These damn cops won't understand any other way.  Disgusting pigs. 

 the police.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 24, 2019)

Didn't these peoples' parents have the "when you're black you can't do ish like this" talk when they were kids.  So these two clowns stole a pair of socks and saw the kid with the doll and didn't make her put it back?  Poverty is going into a store and stealing food.  Poverty is not stealing a pair of socks and a doll.  I am so sick of these bozos!  My sympathy just evaporated!


----------



## Cheekychica (Jun 24, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Didn't these peoples' parents have the "when you're black you can't do ish like this" talk when they were kids.  So these two clowns stole a pair of socks and saw the kid with the doll and didn't make her put it back?  Poverty is going into a store and stealing food.  Poverty is not stealing a pair of socks and a doll.  I am so sick of these bozos!  My sympathy just evaporated!



Are you being serious?


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 24, 2019)

Petal26 said:


> They catch Dylan Roof after killing 9 people, calmly arrest him and take him to Burger King, but some becky called the cops cause she noticed this little girl was holding a doll when they stepped out of the dollar store and this happened?  I hope they get their millions.   These damn cops won't understand any other way.  Disgusting pigs.
> 
> the police.


They won't be getting the millions from the cops.  They will be getting it from taxpayers.  Unless they get fired or jail time, cops rarely feel the repercussions of their actions.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 24, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Didn't these peoples' parents have the "when you're black you can't do ish like this" talk when they were kids.  So these two clowns stole a pair of socks and saw the kid with the doll and didn't make her put it back?  Poverty is going into a store and stealing food.  Poverty is not stealing a pair of socks and a doll.  I am so sick of these bozos!  My sympathy just evaporated!


Come on now. On one side we have some petty thieves. On the other side we have the failure of one of our basic government institutions, violent and corrupt government employees, assault of children and the violation of basic civil rights. I don’t understand how people don’t get that these cops and the circumstances that allow them to behave this way are bigger problem then some fools stealing socks from the dollar store.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 24, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Didn't these peoples' parents have the "when you're black you can't do ish like this" talk when they were kids.  So these two clowns stole a pair of socks and saw the kid with the doll and didn't make her put it back?  Poverty is going into a store and stealing food.  Poverty is not stealing a pair of socks and a doll.  I am so sick of these bozos!  My sympathy just evaporated!


It's unpopular but I'm going to have to co-sign this.   At this time and in this place where the police will look into a camera and laugh before they shoot a black person, _who did nothing wrong_, 50 times and then say with a straight face that they feared for their life, black folks who are actually committing crimes gotta ask themselves what's worth it.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 24, 2019)

Cheekychica said:


> Are you being serious?



Very!  You don't want to engage with the cops, don't do something illegal.   We all know these cops are itching for a fight.  Why put yourself in that position?


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 24, 2019)

Yeah at first I was upset bc I thought they didn’t know the little girl took a doll but then when I’m hearing that they knew she took it AND dude took some socks and he had some stuff on his record (driving on the suspended license) I’m like c’mon son...  give em’ an inch...


----------



## Kanky (Jun 24, 2019)

Ok y’all are right. Let’s just let the cops do whatever they want, snatching babies and pointing guns at preschoolers because criminals exist and commit crimes. No need to hold the cops accountable for bad behavior. Black people should’ve known better.  And sure white folks call the cops on black people minding their business while black all of the time, but there’s no need to insist that cops always behave reasonably when they show up. Someone stole socks so pointing a gun at a pregnant woman and baby is fine.


----------



## Everything Zen (Jun 24, 2019)

^^^ Nobody said that either. I can walk and chew gum at the same time.


----------



## RocStar (Jun 24, 2019)

Some of ya'll have gone to the sunken place and can't come back. 



There is nothing that can justify or explain the cops behavior in this situation.  Stop blaming the victims.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 25, 2019)

RocStar said:


> Some of ya'll have gone to the sunken place and can't come back.
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing that can justify or explain the cops behavior in this situation.  Stop blaming the victims.



The problems with racism and dysfunction with our police are so big that blaming the victim for getting caught up in it is easier. It’s weird to me that people don’t connect the dots and realize that if they can treat criminals like this then they can treat anyone like this. There was just a thread where innocent black people were falsely accused of stealing clothes from Old Navy. If these kind of cops had shown up who knows what might have happened.


----------



## hunnychile (Jun 25, 2019)

Y’all are being disingenuous if posters cannot rationally state that people should not shoplift while also believing the police response was over the line. These two thoughts are not mutually exclusive.

Eta: I get not wanting one thing to overshadow what should be the more important point.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 25, 2019)

hunnychile said:


> Y’all are being disingenuous if posters cannot rationally state that people should not shoplift while also believing the police response was over the line. These two thoughts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Eta: I get not wanting one thing to overshadow what should be the more important point.


Overshadowing the more important point is a big deal. The “well they are criminals” thing is part of the reason that cops get away with this kind of behavior so often. The cops’ whole  job is to apprehend people suspected of crimes. That is pretty much all they do and they are screwing that up. “But they shoplifted” is a red herring. Of course the police will mostly be dealing with criminals. 

And seriously who on this forum doesn’t know that shoplifting is bad?


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 25, 2019)

Kanky said:


> And seriously who on this forum doesn’t know that shoplifting is bad?



Yeah, it's very captain obvious on a board like this which is probably why nobody bothered to say it.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 25, 2019)

hunnychile said:


> Y’all are being disingenuous if posters cannot rationally state that people should not shoplift while also believing the police response was over the line. These two thoughts are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> Eta: I get not wanting one thing to overshadow what should be the more important point.


Naw, they ain't being disingenuous.  They truly believe that other black women are stupid and not as woked-dee doked-dee as they are.   That's okay.  The world is full of folks who believe they know more and better than the people around them.


----------



## Laela (Jun 26, 2019)

Being black in America is a Catch-22...

Here's a black woman engaging with the cops...  what did she do that was illegal?




HappilyLiberal said:


> Very!  *You don't want to engage with the cops, don't do something illegal. *  We all know these cops are itching for a fight.  Why put yourself in that position?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Jun 26, 2019)

I believe everyone in this thread agrees on the following: 1) Shoplifting is illegal.  2) The cops were dead wrong.

The thinking diverges on this: 

Some believe that Blacks should remember their blackness at all times and act accordingly, being oh so careful not to aggravate, incite, antogonize whites so as to not give them any more reason to be malicious/racist.

Others believe that it is time to stop catering to and coddling whites and acting like second class citizens in a country that would not be anything if not for the greatness of Blacks,and that it is time for Blacks to demand fair/equal treatment at all times.

Everyone wants the same end result, but differ on how to get there.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 26, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> *Some believe that Blacks should remember their blackness at all times and act accordingly, being oh so careful not to aggravate, incite, antogonize whites so as to not give them any more reason to be malicious/racist.
> 
> Others believe that it is time to stop catering to and coddling whites and acting like second class citizens in a country that would not be anything if not for the greatness of Blacks,and that it is time for Blacks to demand fair/equal treatment at all times. *
> 
> Everyone wants the same end result, but differ on how to get there.



Ahh, the step and fetch it don’t agitate massa stance vs the Mandingo warrioress who go make these ofays pay.

What would black America have looked like if Malcolm and Martin had talked to each other instead of at each other? 

The true irony of those men’s deaths is that Malcolm was murdered by his fellow “stop catering and coddling white folks” brethren. Odd since they was so woke tho.

Those who don’t learn from history will repeat it and here we are 50+ years later with the same nonsense.   

Oh well.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 26, 2019)

???
Martin agreed with Malcolm as time went on though. And Malcolm wasn't interested in breaking the law or antagonizing white folks. His message was about the fact that black folks were being treated like criminals even WITH laws on the books that ensured our full citizenship. So yes, I agree that we do need to learn our history.  

Neither one of these men would have agreed with this couple breaking the law.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Jun 26, 2019)

If you can apprehend white folks for murdering other people and take them for lunch, you can apprehend  black people for stealing underwear and a doll the same way.


----------



## Kanky (Jun 26, 2019)

It’s like if there was a doctor who kept killing his patients through malice or incompetence and someone said “But the patients were sick. Maybe the dead patients should’ve taken better care of their health!”  OK but what does that have to do with someone having one job and not doing it properly?

I don’t think that I am woker than thou. I am just frustrated by that argument, probably because it usually comes from racist wypipo and is used as an excuse not to do anything about bad cops.

At least there’s a somewhat transparent process for removing bad doctors. We need that for police. Something that keeps them from simply resigning, waiting 3 months and then getting hired in a neighboring county.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jun 26, 2019)

I don't disagree with the thinking that shoplifting is wrong- my issue is with those lacking empathy for the people in this case because of it. Like they deserved to have guns pulled on them over a pair of socks. So if the cop had pistol whipped them, y'all would be alright with that because, criminals?

Yes you can think shoplifting is wrong and that the cops' actions were wrong, but the poster I quoted said that because of the one, she lacked sympathy for the second. I can't get behind that.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 26, 2019)

Cheekychica said:


> I don't disagree with the thinking that shoplifting is wrong- my issue is with those lacking empathy for the people in this case because of it. *Like they deserved to have guns pulled on them over a pair of socks.* *So if the cop had pistol whipped them, y'all would be alright with that because, criminals?*
> 
> Yes you can think shoplifting is wrong and that the cops' actions were wrong, but the poster I quoted said that because of the one, she lacked sympathy for the second. I can't get behind that.



*Yes.  When you commit a crime, cops are called, and they pull out guns to arrest you.*

*No. Pistol whipping someone after you have them under arrest is excessive force and is not allowed.
*
And, where did they pistol whip this couple?


----------



## Cheekychica (Jun 26, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> *Yes.  When you commit a crime, cops are called, and they pull out guns to arrest you.*
> 
> *No. Pistol whipping someone after you have them under arrest is excessive force and is not allowed.
> *
> *And, where did they pistol whip this couple?*



*Where did I say that pistol whipping happened?* I posed a question which you answered. So pistol whipping is too much but pulling a gun on a pregnant woman and a toddler is ok? Alright cool.  I'm just trying to understand when empathy kicks in.

*Re: blue bolded,* is that what happens automatically? I thought guns were pulled when cops are feeling threatened. Maybe it's different in the States. Jaywalking is a crime, I guess guns would be pulled there as well? Interesting.

Edit- This reads like I was angrily typing, I wasn't lol


----------



## Theresamonet (Jun 26, 2019)

So until crime is eradicated in the black community, we just have shut up about the police handling black petty criminals like international terrorists?


----------



## Browndilocks (Jun 26, 2019)

I believe that if you have to steal socks then you are indeed living in poverty.


----------



## Laela (Jun 26, 2019)

Meritorious Manumission  is still alive and well....


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jun 26, 2019)

Southernbella. said:


> ???
> Martin agreed with Malcolm as time went on though. And Malcolm wasn't interested in breaking the law or antagonizing white folks. His message was about the fact that black folks were being treated like criminals even WITH laws on the books that ensured our full citizenship. So yes, I agree that we do need to learn our history.
> 
> Neither one of these men would have agreed with this couple breaking the law.


I was actually referring to how black people talk at each other when they don't see eye to eye.  Two powerful men who headed two powerful groups could not meet in the middle to change the course of black American existence  because the so called blacker than thou woke ninja's are just as at war with other black folks as they are with white ones.   BTW - It was not a coincidence that Malcolm started agreeing with Malcolm around the time the woke coalition started calling him an uncle tom traitor and put a target on his back.

Luckily history is easily accessible for folks who need a reminder.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 26, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I was actually referring to how black people talk at each other when they don't see eye to eye.  Two powerful men who headed two powerful groups could not meet in the middle to change the course of black American existence  because the so called blacker than thou woke ninja's are just as at war with other black folks as they are with white ones.   BTW - It was not a coincidence that Malcolm started agreeing with Malcolm around the time the woke coalition started calling him an uncle tom traitor and put a target on his back.
> 
> Luckily history is easily accessible for folks who need a reminder.



Martin becoming more militant before he died had nothing to do with what black folks were saying (he was used to that by then, years of it) and everything to do with him waking up to the fact that years after civil rights legislation was passed, black folks were still fighting for their legal rights and still at the bottom economically and socially. 

Both Martin and Malcolm were heavily into respectability politics but where they differed is that Martin initially believed he could appeal to the inherent goodness of white folks while Malcolm knew it didn't exist. And if we're being real, Martin was more of an agitator than Malcolm.

Malcolm believed in self defense and MLK believed in passive resistance. That's where they differed. I have respect for both men and I think they both had valid criticisms of one another. But I understand why Malcolm and them were pissed off when they saw black women and children being sent out to be spit on and beaten. His words were harsh, yes, but I think it's reductive to put him in some "woker than thou" box like he was just name calling to be petty or tear down MLK. It was deeper than that.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jun 26, 2019)

Sorry, that was long. But to add, and to bring it back to the topic of the thread, I'm not sure what laws or policies govern police arrests but let's pretend there are policies against excessive force for misdemeanor crimes. What is there to debate? Nobody is cheering this family on for shoplifting. And if you ask me, old boy is trash for putting his pregnant partner and child in that situation in the first place. But that has nothing to do with the fact that police violated their rights (again, assuming there's a policy in place).


----------



## RocStar (Jun 27, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> *Yes.  When you commit a crime, cops are called, and they pull out guns to arrest you.*


It is not police procedure that guns are pulled and used for all arrests.  

And let's not forget these "crimes" are all alleged until proven in court.


----------



## RocStar (Jun 27, 2019)

Browndilocks said:


> I believe that if you have to steal socks then you are indeed living in poverty.



That's not how it (shoplifting) works.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 27, 2019)

RocStar said:


> It is not police procedure that guns are pulled and used for all arrests.
> 
> And let's not forget these "crimes" are all alleged until proven in court.



Maybe not there...  but here, if the cops come to arrest you, there will be guns involved.  Whether or not they pull the trigger depends on how cooperative you are when said guns are pulled.  And, these "crimes" are no longer "alleged" since they openly admitted it in the media!  I really feel sorry for their daughter.  They are implicitly sending her a message that it is A-OK to steal.  Hopefully, this incident has scared her straight!


----------



## LivingInPeace (Jun 27, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> *Yes.  When you commit a crime, cops are called, and they pull out guns to arrest you.*
> 
> *No. Pistol whipping someone after you have them under arrest is excessive force and is not allowed.
> *
> And, where did they pistol whip this couple?


The police don’t pull out guns to arrest people in the vast majority of arrest situations. This was an overreaction to the situation.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 23, 2019)

*Officer in viral-video shoplifting incident to be fired: Police chief *
A white police officer in Phoenix, involved in a viral-video arrest of a black couple suspected of shoplifting will be fired, according to authorities.

The decision came after an internal investigation done by the police department over the summer, authorities said during a news conference Tuesday.

On May 27, cellphone videos surfaced showing one police officer threatening to shoot a father as other officers pointed guns at his pregnant fiancee and their young children in the parking lot. Dravon Ames, 22, and his fiancee, Iesha Harper, 24, were later identified as the civilians in the video. They were accused of shoplifting at a Family Dollar store.

Chief Jeri Williams said Tuesday that two officers had been sent to the Disciplinary Review Board and that the board had recommended a written reprimand for the first officer and a six-week unpaid suspension for the second officer.

(MORE: Phoenix couple in viral-video arrest confront mayor: 'It just makes me sick to my stomach')

Williams said that she agreed on the discipline decision for the first officer, whom she said had used "inappropriate" language, but had also tried to de-escalate the situation. However, Williams said, she had differed with the board on how to discipline the second officer, Chris Meyer.

"After meeting with the officer, Chris Meyer, personally and considering all the facts of the case, I have notified him of my intention to terminate his employment," she said Tuesday. "In this case, a 240-hour suspension is just not sufficient to reverse the adverse effects of his actions on our department and our community."

She said that he was currently on administrative leave and that he did have rights to appeal her decision.

"It was difficult for both of us -- for me to make the decision and for him to take the call," Williams said.

(MORE: Phoenix police chief calls viral-video arrest of suspected shoplifters 'extremely unsettling')

On May 27, Phoenix officers responded to a report of a shoplifting incident at a Family Dollar store.

Officers caught up to the vehicle suspected in the shoplifting at a nearby apartment complex. That's when the incident quickly escalated and witnesses pulled out cellphones and started recording.

a person posing for the camera: Dravon Ames, left, and Iesha Harper listen to a question during a news conference at Phoenix City Hall, June 17, 2019, in Phoenix.
(MORE: Phoenix viral-video arrest puts focus on troubling police escalation incidents nationwide)

Harper got out of the car holding her 1-year-old. An officer charged up and attempted to pull the toddler from her arms, according to the video. A neighbor intervened and agreed to take the children, which police allowed before arresting Harper.

Williams later posted the videos on Facebook and ordered an investigation. The officers involved in the incident were not wearing body cameras.

Police said that Harper's 4-year-old daughter had allegedly taken a doll from the store. No charges were filed against the couple because the store manager declined to press charges.

"We wear this badge as a symbol of our commitment to a higher standard," Williams said Tuesday. "One that won't erode the trust of those we serve or tarnish the pride that is involved with being a Phoenix police officer."

The couple is suing.

_ABC News' Leah Larosa, Cherise Rudy and Bonnie McLean contributed to the reporting in this story._


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 23, 2019)

Finally a little justice, but will keep my eyes out for the appeal.


----------



## Dposh167 (Oct 23, 2019)

Goodt


----------



## ThirdEyeBeauty (Oct 27, 2019)

I hate when police give several commands that contraindicate the previous.   "Put your hands up" "now open the door".  That's how people get shot.  I saw the video of the poor man at a hotel, I believed, was shot due to not following  directions.  I would have been so nervous, I would have had no chance of surviving the terrorist's instructions. 

Terrorists are increasingly joining the police force.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Jan 8, 2021)

Phoenix City Council approves settlement over controversial 2019 police encounter with Black family​*By *Jennifer Martinez and FOX 10 Staff
*Published* August 26, 2020
Phoenix
FOX 10 Phoenix


*PHOENIX* - The City of Phoenix approved a nearly half-million settlement with a family whose encounter with police gained national attention in 2019.

During a City Council meeting on August 26, members of the council approved, in a six-to-two vote, a $475,000 settlement with the family of Dravon Ames and Iesha Harper.

The vote took place *amid a planned protest in Downtown Phoenix* by Black Lives Matter supporters over police brutality.

Councilmember Carlos Garcia the only member who spoke after the vote.

"The money won't take away the trauma or the harm that has been caused, but I hope the children will have a better life for it," said Councilmember Garcia.

Video of violent encounter went viral​A video of the encounter was published on social media, after a bystander captured the footage outside an apartment complex after the family had left a discount retailer location where a doll was reportedly taken.

The accounts of the encounter provided by the family and law enforcement are conflicting.

Parents Ames and Harper said an officer injured their 1-year-old daughter in May 2019 by pulling on one of her arms after the mother refused a command to put the child down. The mother said the girl couldn't walk and the pavement was hot.

The officer who pulled on the child's arm had profanely told Harper that he could have shot her in front of her children, according to a Notice of Claim that was filed in 2019.

*According to the claim*, Ames was reportedly injured by police who erroneously claimed he wasn't complying with their commands, after Ames exited the vehicle that the family was traveling in.

An officer is accused of throwing Ames against vehicle, kicking his leg so hard that Ames collapsed and punching him for no reason. The claim said one of the officers profanely told Ames in front of his children that he was going to shoot him in the face.

"No threat, no resistance," said Tom Horne, an attorney representing the family, in 2019. "It was completely unjustified."

While the parents' attorney said the child and father were injured in the encounter, police said no injuries were reported to them.

*Police also said there were other stolen items in the vehicle during the encounter besides the doll.*

*No one was charged with shoplifting because the property was returned, and store employees didn't want the case prosecuted, police said.*

Family reacts to settlement​On August 26, the family says that this is just the beginning of the justice they are demanding, but they're glad it's over, and that they can move forward.

"I just want to say I'm glad we got justice," said Harper. "It's been hell dealing with my kids and what happened. I'm glad justice was served.:"

Harper says it's a relief.

"It's been a long time. It feels good. Glad that it's over. Got my justice. I know it's not over, over, but it's somewhat over."

Community activist responds​Jrett Maupin says the money is just the beginning for change in the city.

"It's happening to black people, but now everyone, all taxpayers, are paying for the wrongful actions of the police," said Maupin.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 8, 2021)

I don’t know if I would call that justice, but at least they are happy with what they got.


----------



## Kanky (Jan 8, 2021)

Well now they can afford socks.


----------

